# Donnarumma: nuova papera in PSG - Juve. VIDEO.



## admin (6 Settembre 2022)

Nuova papera di Donnarumma in PSG - Juve 2-1. Classifica uscita a farfalle, ormai marchio di fabbrica, e gol di McKennie.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (6 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Kayl (6 Settembre 2022)

quando ho letto gol di McKennie ho pensato fosse stata uscita a farfalle su calcio d'angolo, invece era cross.


----------



## Gamma (6 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Posizionato malissimo eh, ma ha fatto errori peggiori  .

Sono sicuro che la prossima volta andrà meglio, magari con il Benfica, giusto per far rosicare anche i gobbi.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Grazie del video  

Solita papera di questo pippone sopravvalutato.

Nelle uscite è giocatore da serie B italiana


----------



## Kayl (6 Settembre 2022)

sportmediaset gli ha dato 7 con la dicitura "incolpevole sul gol di McKennie"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Gli mancano totalmente le basi.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> sportmediaset gli ha dato 7 con la dicitura "incolpevole sul gol di McKennie"


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> sportmediaset gli ha dato 7 con la dicitura "incolpevole sul gol di McKennie"



Non capisco a che pro devono sempre leccare il culo a questo tizio.
L'italia è fuori dai mondiali, il suo procuratore con le mani in pasta dappertutto non è più sulla terra, è un calciatore antipatico, ignorante e tratta male i giornalisti.

Boh, sarà la sua famiggglia che è potente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova papera di Donnarumma in PSG - Juve 2-1. Classifica uscita a farfalle, ormai marchio di fabbrica, e gol di McKennie.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Per me è una sega, mi sta sulle palle è brutto ed è pure antipatico, ma aldilà di questa papera, ha fatto anche un paio di belle parate. Diciamo che il 6 in pagella ci sta. 

Ho visto il psg sulla tv e il Milan sul telefono in streaming. Non chiedetemi che tipo di streaming. A buon intenditore poche parole


----------



## Kayl (6 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero?


controlla tu stesso, un portiere che va in mezzo all'area senza intervenire lasciando la porta vuota su un colpo di testa centrale è incolpevole?


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> controlla tu stesso, un portiere che va in mezzo all'area senza intervenire lasciando la porta vuota su un colpo di testa centrale è incolpevole?


Ma infatti è assurdo ed in malafede pensare e scrivere che non ha colpe sul gol


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2022)

il solito cesso pubblico. si è esaltato per un colpo centrale e poi fa sta cappella, e ne stava per fare un'altra sempre su colpo di testa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Settembre 2022)

Che scandalo.


----------



## Nomaduk (6 Settembre 2022)

ma dove va


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non capisco a che pro devono sempre leccare il culo a questo tizio.
> L'italia è fuori dai mondiali, il suo procuratore con le mani in pasta dappertutto non è più sulla terra, è un calciatore antipatico, ignorante e tratta male i giornalisti.
> 
> Boh, sarà la sua famiggglia che è potente.


Ma non è vero...gli ha dato 5.5 anche perché poi ha fatto parate mica male


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> controlla tu stesso, un portiere che va in mezzo all'area senza intervenire lasciando la porta vuota su un colpo di testa centrale è incolpevole?


Io ho visto su canale e gli hanno dato 5.5. No so dove lo hai visto tu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero...gli ha dato 5.5 anche perché poi ha fatto parate mica male



Su Sport Mediaset sito 7: scrivono sempre pronto, ottimi interventi sui colpi di testa, incolpevole sul gol.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2022)

*Capello: "Il peggiore. Errore da principiante. Non si può vedere un portiere della nazionale fare errori del genere."*


----------



## Andris (7 Settembre 2022)

Capello molto duro


----------



## mil77 (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su Sport Mediaset sito 7: scrivono sempre pronto, ottimi interventi sui colpi di testa, incolpevole sul gol.


Ah. Su canale 5 gli hanno dato 5.5


----------



## MagicBox (7 Settembre 2022)

Ha fatto buone parate e la solita uscita a farfalle, per chi lo conosce non è una novità 

comincio a pensare che non migliorerà mai su certe letture, sono errori che ha sempre fatto


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Capello molto duro


anche poco....


----------



## kekkopot (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capello: "Il peggiore. Errore da principiante. Non si può vedere un portiere della nazionale fare errori del genere."*


Capello sotto sotto è ancora milanista. E' stato l'unico a criticarlo in tempi non sospetti e quando andato al PSG. 
E' stato l'unico a dire che il PSG è uscito dalla CL per colpa sua contro il Real.
E continua a dire che è un principiante. Numero 1 Fabione.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Settembre 2022)

Comunque al di là della papera, è da un po' che lo vedo anche trasformato nell'atteggiamento.
Mi dà proprio l'idea di essersi montato di brutto la testa e di avere questi atteggiamenti da esaltato in campo e nelle dichiarazioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero...gli ha dato 5.5 anche perché poi ha fatto parate mica male


Ma anche no.. 2. Una su tiro centrale dove è il pallone ad aver colpito lui è non lui ad aver fatto la parata. Anche qui respinta centralmente

L'altra respinta ancora centralmente, e identica parata di Maignan che respinge lateralmente. 2 parate che potevano costare altri 2 gol.

Veramente 2 parate mica male.


----------



## alexxx19 (7 Settembre 2022)

sul goal infatti se vedete c' è ramos che si è incacchiato di brutto mimando il gesto ma dove cacchio è il portiere


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capello: "Il peggiore. Errore da principiante. Non si può vedere un portiere della nazionale fare errori del genere."*


Ci sono portieri che per 1 (UNA) uscita a farfalle in carriera vengono segnati a vita, questo sarà alla centesima eppure resta un intoccabile per la stampa.
Per fortuna ogni tanto interviene un tecnico che di calcio ne capisce un pò di più.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nuova papera di Donnarumma in PSG - Juve 2-1. Classifica uscita a farfalle, ormai marchio di fabbrica, e gol di McKennie.
> 
> Video qui in basso


E pensare che su Twitter gli juventini l'hanno mandato in tendenza per i presunti miracoli che gli avrebbero negato il pareggio...


----------

